# Starter kit for my Dad



## GerritVisagie (16/9/16)

Hey there guys and Gals. 
I'm looking for a starter kit for my Dad to get off the stinkies and I asked Oom Rob, he recommends the Nautilus X for a new convert. 

Are there any "kits" that include a Nautilus, or shall I have to go with a Pico kit?

Any advice or special offers welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (16/9/16)

Consider too the eGo AIO, its great for folk who dont want bulky mods and who prefer the no hassle on board charging pop in a new coil lifestyle.
ie for folk who need to vape but dont want to look like a vaper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey there guys and Gals.
> I'm looking for a starter kit for my Dad to get off the stinkies and I asked Oom Rob, he recommends the Nautilus X for a new convert.
> 
> Are there any "kits" that include a Nautilus, or shall I have to go with a Pico kit?
> ...




Unfortunately the nautilus x is sold seperate bud. For a beginer to get off smokes i will recomend the kit i used the istick tc40w kit with gs tank. Was like R900 with built in battery so all you need to buy extra is juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/9/16)

Thanx guys.
Appreciate the advise.
Dad has a Twisp clearo but he doesn't use it coz the draw is too tight, and you get almost no vapor. 
How does that I stick compare to the clear or an aero?

I have no experience on stick mods, went straight from an Aero, to a dripbox 160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx guys.
> Appreciate the advise.
> Dad has a Twisp clearo but he doesn't use it coz the draw is too tight, and you get almost no vapor.
> How does that I stick compare to the clear or an aero?
> ...



Gs tank also has a tightish draw not as tight as a twisp. But produces much much more vapour than a twisp.


----------



## daniel craig (16/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx guys.
> Appreciate the advise.
> Dad has a Twisp clearo but he doesn't use it coz the draw is too tight, and you get almost no vapor.
> How does that I stick compare to the clear or an aero?
> ...


Like @Rob Fisher said. The pico kit with the 2ml tank and some cCell coils is the best starter kit. The airflow is definitely more than the Clearo and the Aero. The kit is still relatively new while the iStick is old. I'm not too sure about the GS tank but with the melo 3 mini 2ml you are garaunteed a good vape. Keep in mind there is a Pico Mega out now also. I haven't tried the mega but if you need any information on it @Rob Fisher will assist you. 

In the box of the Pico you will get a 0.3 ohm coil and a 0.5 ohm coil. Your dad can try both these and see which one he prefers. Alternatively you can purchase some 0.6 ohm or 0.9 ohm cCell coils and give those a try.

The Ego Aio is an All-In-One unit. I haven't used one but that is also an option. You can compare the AIO to the twisp aero. It's also a cheap starter kit. I'm not too clued up on this but you can ask on the forum if you need any advice on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/9/16)

Thanx.
Seems the majority of vets say the Pico. 
Follow @Rob Fisher I see he highly recommends the Pico kit. 
A little more money, but if dad doesn't like it, we'll then, I have a device to take bassing

Thanx all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey there guys and Gals.
> I'm looking for a starter kit for my Dad to get off the stinkies and I asked Oom Rob, he recommends the Nautilus X for a new convert.
> 
> Are there any "kits" that include a Nautilus, or shall I have to go with a Pico kit?
> ...


Perhaps look at the iCare also. I am going to pick up a few of them for my loved ones soon.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/9/16)

Ha ha... Wow I have a lot of googling to do now!
Thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

